# Anime and MBTI



## Bluebird

sooo........... who watches anime here??
would more Ns watch more anime than Ss or could it be the I/E difference??????

also, some recommendation of animes for a bored INFP would be greatly appreciated!
the * ones are the ones I like~
My list:
*Death note 
*FMA 
*Code Geass 
*xxxholic 
*Natsume Yujinchou
*Jigoku shoujou
Bleach (was ok..)
Naruto(was ok..)
*kuroshitsuji
*pandora Hearts
*D gray man
*vampire knights
*host club
mai otome...
*azumanga daioh


and more.. which i cant remember..


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

I personally love anime, I don't think it is restricted to any one type. if you want some recommendations though it would help to know some titles you may have liked before, still I would highly recommend the following:

Fullmetal Alchemist
Trigun
Ghost in the Shell
Death Note
Code Geass
cowboy bebop
neo genesis evangelion


If your more of the high school comedy type
Full metal panic fumoffu is really funny
love hina is pretty good


----------



## Bluebird

RighteousRob said:


> I personally love anime, I don't think it is restricted to any one type. if you want some recommendations though it would help to know some titles you may have liked before, still I would highly recommend the following:
> 
> Fullmetal Alchemist
> Trigun
> Ghost in the Shell
> Death Note
> Code Geass
> cowboy bebop
> neo genesis evangelion
> 
> 
> If your more of the high school comedy type
> Full metal panic fumoffu is really funny
> love hina is pretty good


I watch any genres really, except the digi charat types...........
ahh I really do need comedies right now~ so i shall add those to my watch list XD


----------



## Nasmoe

I used to didnt like anime other than for its style, but over the past year I have really gotten into it. The stories can be very intriguing. I especially like the pshycological ones like Evangelion.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

ok well for comedy definitely watch Fullmetal panic fumoffu. also there is:

Black lagoon is hilarious in a "gangster" kind of way. Really Really funny, a lot of vulgar language though
Trigun is really funny also, has some sad moments too, more of a balanced anime all around
Mezzo is a good one that not many people know about, pretty funny with a female [email protected] main character.
R.O.D. (read or die) is a very good series with movie that has some very funny parts. More of a higher form of comedy imo

if you ever need help finding some of these or need more recommendations let me know.

@nasmoe, if you liked evangelion the movie Akira is excellent. oh and "Le portrait de petite cossette" that was a mind trip right there, it's 3 oav's about 4 hours of video but just fantastic


----------



## εmptε

More Ns watch anime. 

INs the most, but loads of ENTPs too because we're egocentric and there are a shit load of ENTPs in animation. (Unlike comics and TV-Shows)


----------



## Ben

I love anime. roud:
There's always Romeo and Juliet anime-style, but I'm not sure how good it is, since I just found out it actually existed.


----------



## FiNe SiTe

I like anime but i only watch the popular ones like:

FMA
Naruto
Naruto shippuden - i'm really addicted to this one :crazy:


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

Claymore - It's really deep and psychological, as well as it has great action, and some drop dead sexy character models.
Eureka Seven - It's psychological and deep as well, although it's definitely a lot of things; this show can take over your life.


----------



## Icarus

I love anime, the art is awesome & I love the way they do plots:happy:


----------



## Rekka

I'm into waaay to much anime and manga, as well as video games...

As for anime I've been _recently_ interested in, I'd say Baccano!, Soul Eater, Code Geass, Junjou Romantica, Slayers, Hare+Guu, Tokyo Majin, Natsume Yuujinchou, Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei, Full Metal Alchemist, Tales of the Abyss (although I prefer the game more), Axis Powers: Hetalia...


----------



## Neonite

Anime is awesome. n.n
I don't think any one type would be more prone to liking it, though. o-o;

[obligatory list]
-Tales of the Abyss [It counts because they finally made an anime out of it. :V]
-Kino's Journey/Kino no Tabi
-Higurashi no Naku Koro ni [It's something of a Trainwreck Syndrome. Just can't look away from it, and wonder why all of it is happening.]
-Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagaan [Awesome. That's really all there needs to be said on the matter.]
-Ouran High School Host Club [It's so silly and cute~]

And I think that's it. o-o;
[/obligatory list]


----------



## Rekka

Cheshire Wolf said:


> More Ns watch anime.
> 
> INs the most, but loads of ENTPs too because we're egocentric and there are a shit load of ENTPs in animation. (Unlike comics and TV-Shows)


Curious, which ones are you referencing? (Off the top of my head comes Haruhi Suzumiya...)


----------



## εmptε

I can't really name them all. There are tons in my aniDB list. ENTPs aren't necissarly the main characters in them either. They just pop up. Like a few characters in To Love Ru (or whatever its called)


----------



## Stoic

I have really only watched:
Death Note 
Full Metal Alchemist
Use to watch Naruto
A bit of Bleach


----------



## Cookie Monster

I like and enjoy anime, but I am not as into it as a lot of people who do like it. I have found that with anime, there is stuff out there that is either really well done, or absolutely terrible. But that is subject to my opinion. I have always liked the films by Miyazaki (sp). Spirited Away, Howls Moving Castle, and Cat Returns are some of my favorite. I am more likely to watch full length movies rather than a series, unless I can get the boxed set.


----------



## bendomolena

I'd say it takes up a pretty big chunk of my life.. I tend to read more manga though because anime is just so time consuming when you're a student (I have a really long list of manga though).

My all time favorites are:

Mushishi
Darker than BLACK
FLCL
Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann
Baccano!
Kuchuu Buranko (or Trapeze)
Spirited Away
Ouran High School Host Club
Millennium Actress
Tokyo Godfathers


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34

I think Intuitives are attracted more to anime becuase anime has... much to be analyzed as oppossed to something more casual that a sensor would watch. Everything is "right out there" and "in the moment" for the sensor.

Anywayz, my top list:
1) Code Geass
2) Gankutsuouousp?) The Count of Monte Cristo
3) Death Note
4) Darker Than Black
5) The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzimiya
6) .Hack//Signs
7) Hikaru no go

And Animeish Video games...
1) Tales Series
2) The World Ends With You
3) Baten Kaitos


----------



## Rachel25Lee

Soul Eater, YuGiOh, Higurashi (watch in order, or it makes no sense), Blood+, ummmm... FLCL, Cirque Du Freak (though that's only a manga), aaaaaand... yeah, that's all I've got to offer. :tongue:


----------



## Slkmcphee

Sorry to be the buzz-kill in the anime love fest, but I cannot stand it. It just irritates me, and I am an NT. 

My husband loves all different kinds of anime, and he's SP.


----------



## Jem11899

I'm an ISFJ and I love anime. I like to watch it subbed, because that was the way it was supposed to watched. A lot of my favorites have been mentioned already. However, I will make a list: 

-Code Geass R1&R2- These are really amazing. This series has a V for Vendetta kind of feel to it and its really ethically questionable. It asks some hard questions like, what is the most important thing to consider in your actions: the goal or the process. Does the ends justify the means? .... It's so good!

-Deathnote- I know that this has been mentioned A LOT. But, I really love the ethical questions in this anime too. I mean, I like to question myself. If I had Light's power to kill. Could it/Would it be justified if I used it to purify the world of evil people? (Personally, I have decided that I would be no way able to judge anyone in that way.) I only like the first half of this series though... for some reason. I guess it gets kind of old. 

-Fullmetal Alchemist- AGAIN, this has been mentioned a lot. But, I have to say that its REALLY GOOD!

-Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood- This is an amazing anime. 

-Rurouni Kenshin- CLASSIC! I love the protagonist so much! I love tortured souls, I suppose. 

-Inuyasha- This is a cute, fun anime. I really enjoyed it. 

-Angel Beats!- I guess this is too new to be considered good.... But, I really, really enjoyed the characters' journey and stories. Even though I was really confused the whole time because I didn't really understand _how_ they were fighting God. But, in the end it doesn't really matter.... 

-Kare Kano- All you girls who like romance, this is for us... I enjoyed the anime more than the manga. Even though its pretty obvious that they had a very small production budget... 

-Avatar: The Last Airbender- I don't know if this counts.... because its Nickelodeon. But, I think it deserves to be on this thread. Because its good. 

-Baccano!- I've started this one, its really good so far. 

-Darker than BLACK- I've started this one, I don't know if I want to keep watching it.... it's kind of boring. 

-Naruto- I saw the first couple of episodes... it's kind of boring. 

-Bleach- I enjoy the manga a little more... I haven't seen a lot of the anime. 

I'm a sensor and I really enjoy a lot of anime. However, I don't really like a lot of violence and fights. I'm more partial to the drama, the character development and plot. I just got into anime, like, 6 months ago. I really enjoy it.....


----------



## Elido

Jem11899 said:


> -Avatar: The Last Airbender- I don't know if this counts.... because its Nickelodeon. But, I think it deserves to be on this thread. Because its good.


I am not quite sure if it counts as anime in the most strict of terms, but I guess I would consider it as such, and thought about bringing it up a few times.

The animation is absolutely amazing, and while the show is actually pretty simplistic (Especially in the first two seasons) it is very enjoyable for adults to watch as well, I've seen ISTJs and ISTPs get into this show. It has this charm and simple, yet deep sort of story and characters. It also actually has one of my favorite portrayals of an ISFP (Zuko, yes, not an ISTP: Look at the earlier scenes and see his sensitive and innocent Fi expressed with his mother, which was turned on its head when she died. It was slowly revived by characters like his ENFJ uncle, among some other experiences he had) that is very deep and complex. 

Again, while sometimes I was wishing that they maybe stepped up the serious factor a bit more and toned down the camp in some areas, you have to realize it was meant for kids, and developed by a mostly american studio. Also, the 3rd season actually ends up providing that sort depth a lot more than the second and first season did. All in all, a fun series that doesn't take itself too seriously while still being done with skill on almost every level of production, which ended up creating a pretty successful and creative show.



> -Darker than BLACK- I've started this one, I don't know if I want to keep watching it.... it's kind of boring.


Really well done anime that impressed me on a few fronts, disappointed in a few more, but all in all, I enjoyed it and its in my top 10 or so animes right now, just barely. One thing I like about it is the sheer cleverness a lot of the characters possess, along with some serious ethical questions it ends up presenting. It's not too action heavy while being _very_ discussion heavy, and it honestly does kind of start out slow. But if you are into anime that do make you think hard while not putting that drama meter up as high as death note, than you'll end up enjoying this anime. If you like a side of drama along with your talky animes, than maybe not so much.


----------



## Elido

Also: 



> I need to watch more anime since I've got into mbti. I haven't watch anything other than Voltron in the original uncut Japanese version which is much much more interesting and no stupid silly sound accents either lol. I'll have to pay attention, got any recommendations for Se types? I think in Black Lagoon, Revy is actually and ISFP stressed to ENTJ as well. She was typed as INTJ (no wonder I get sucked into her character a lot!) but considering what I know of her childhood and knowing what effect childhood trauma has on someone she'd have to be stressed therefore showing her opposite type. But that's my humble opinion of course. Hornet and I decided Sasuke is ESFP in stressed INTJ mode as well since his life wasn't peaches and cream either...but I wonder if INTJ's are capable and very likely to act out their hostility or is that an ENTJ thing?


I am watching naruto not english dubbed and my gosh goodness gracious, it is extremely superior to the English version. I can tolerate watching the show now.

In short...I don't see the "Repressed inner extravert," very much off sasuke. I am going to have to watch a lot more, since I have only seen a bit, and I can very maybe, maybe see him as an ISFP trying to be an ENTJ but still actually keeping a lot of his "I," intact. I see this pseduo inverse state in people sometimes (my ISFP roommate actually falls into this category), and it can end up appearing to be INTJ, due to the I+NTJ (though of course, it is just appearances: what is actually going on in their heads is very different from what INTJs actually do).

But so far, I a lot more so see an actual Introverted function definitely being first, and that drive for competition is there for sure, but that is going to be natural with his upbringing. Also, something to realize with people acting out their stressed functions..that only really works if they are pretty old, in my opinion, at least 13-18 range. Any younger and they merely don't understand or get _how_ to use other more unnatural functions yet, since we develop our very first in childhood, and sasuke seems to have had this mindset for a long time before the start of the series, where I think they said he was 12/13. That scarring can lead to them throwing away their hero, so to speak, once they hit teenage years, but its still a gradual process and Very difficult to do, since its who you are.

Looking at his biography, he obviously had his own Ni hero drive that was antagonized and exaggerated because of his rivalry with his brother, which made his Te and Ni even stronger in functional yet negative aspects, along with Se, while Fi and sensitivity got neglect in many respects. He was shown to be a "Genius," early, while Ni itself was developing. Considering the fact 40% or to of MENSA happens to be INTJs, more than any other two types combined, Intellectual Genius's are quite common for INTJs (though as many here might tell you, many geniuses have hug deficiencies in other areas, many of which sasuke also has). Also, him being kind as a boy is also no sort of shocker to me. I have an ISTJ brother who was the pinnacle of kind early on in life, but despite no real trauma growing up, naturally became "Cold," when Te started developing. I notice people with the same first function seem very similar to others like them (I have met INFJ and INTJ children and they are so amazingly similar, even more so than they are later in life) But it's in the teenage years when the difference begins to show.

I defintely respect you striving to type people "Outside the box," by calling him on his potential inverse. I do that myself, a lot. But Sasuke, to me, just seems like an unhealthy INTJ more than some sort of super unhealthy ESFP, as any sort of extraversion never seems to be very evident at any point in his life. Being a kind, nice boy early=/=extraversion+feeling, and again, my ISTJ brother and myself certainly fit into that category. Being kind doesn't mean you are a feeler, early.  It just means you have developed feeling. Which for sasuke, was completely squished into a billion pieces. An inferior of tertiary function usually stays repressed if squished as a child (At least for a while), while the Hero or auxiliary function is always trying to express itself if it ends up getting repressed that early. His Fi defintely is subtle and has a back seat, instead of being some function that is clamoring back for the reins, as would be the case for an ESFP who is in their shadow/inverse INTJ mode. 

People have typed naruto as an ENFP, and while that is kinda iffy for me, so far, I honestly can't think of something better. Ne hero seems to be right though: His endless randomness and that characteristic "Oh my gosh, it didn't work, I don't care, I am going to keep going for it! Rawr!" is very Se/Ne hero. See, Sasuke also does that, in a different way, with Ni hero. Having a Sensing or iNtuition function, in my experience, both give rise to that sort of borderline mindless dedication, that somehow ends up working. An INTP on the other hand, is a bit more Ti hero about it along with Ne, and it isn't as "Mindless." All of these have their pros and cons, of course, and none are inherently superior to the other. This is another reason I call Ichigo from bleach an ESTP: Regardless of someones inner Fi passion, that mindless, Se raging dedication and drive is a perceiving, not judging, function.


----------



## EndlessRain

Hmm, I see a lot of my favs here, coincidence? 
Anyway, in no particular order...

Darker Than Black
Death Note
Code Geass
Vampire Knight
Trigun
Fruits Basket
Nana
Mushi-shi
Inuyasha
Ouron High School Host Club
Devil May Cry


----------



## Jidoasfdojais

Dragon Ball Z if it counts.


----------



## Neon Knight

Elido said:


> Also:
> I am watching naruto not english dubbed and my gosh goodness gracious, it is extremely superior to the English version. I can tolerate watching the show now.


I think I will be doing the same too. The Voltron experience has finally convinced me lol.



Elido said:


> In short...I don't see the "Repressed inner extravert," very much off sasuke. I am going to have to watch a lot more, since I have only seen a bit, and I can very maybe, maybe see him as an ISFP trying to be an ENTJ but still actually keeping a lot of his "I," intact. I see this pseduo inverse state in people sometimes (my ISFP roommate actually falls into this category), and it can end up appearing to be INTJ, due to the I+NTJ (though of course, it is just appearances: what is actually going on in their heads is very different from what INTJs actually do).


So that theory isn't completely off the wall? 



Elido said:


> But so far, I a lot more so see an actual Introverted function definitely being first, and that drive for competition is there for sure, but that is going to be natural with his upbringing. Also, something to realize with people acting out their stressed functions..that only really works if they are pretty old, in my opinion, at least 13-18 range. Any younger and they merely don't understand or get _how_ to use other more unnatural functions yet, since we develop our very first in childhood, and sasuke seems to have had this mindset for a long time before the start of the series, where I think they said he was 12/13. That scarring can lead to them throwing away their hero, so to speak, once they hit teenage years, but its still a gradual process and Very difficult to do, since its who you are.
> 
> Looking at his biography, he obviously had his own Ni hero drive that was antagonized and exaggerated because of his rivalry with his brother, which made his Te and Ni even stronger in functional yet negative aspects, along with Se, while Fi and sensitivity got neglect in many respects. He was shown to be a "Genius," early, while Ni itself was developing. Considering the fact 40% or to of MENSA happens to be INTJs, more than any other two types combined, Intellectual Genius's are quite common for INTJs (though as many here might tell you, many geniuses have hug deficiencies in other areas, many of which sasuke also has). Also, him being kind as a boy is also no sort of shocker to me. I have an ISTJ brother who was the pinnacle of kind early on in life, but despite no real trauma growing up, naturally became "Cold," when Te started developing. I notice people with the same first function seem very similar to others like them (I have met INFJ and INTJ children and they are so amazingly similar, even more so than they are later in life) But it's in the teenage years when the difference begins to show.
> 
> I defintely respect you striving to type people "Outside the box," by calling him on his potential inverse. I do that myself, a lot. But Sasuke, to me, just seems like an unhealthy INTJ more than some sort of super unhealthy ESFP, as any sort of extraversion never seems to be very evident at any point in his life. Being a kind, nice boy early=/=extraversion+feeling, and again, my ISTJ brother and myself certainly fit into that category. Being kind doesn't mean you are a feeler, early.  It just means you have developed feeling. Which for sasuke, was completely squished into a billion pieces. An inferior of tertiary function usually stays repressed if squished as a child (At least for a while), while the Hero or auxiliary function is always trying to express itself if it ends up getting repressed that early. His Fi defintely is subtle and has a back seat, instead of being some function that is clamoring back for the reins, as would be the case for an ESFP who is in their shadow/inverse INTJ mode.


Just looking at the Feeling vs feelings thing again. It seemed that way because reading about kids before they develop their 2nd functions in comparing IFP to ESP, it seemed like IFP had the sensitive trait but I didn't see anything about 'being nice' or anything like that, so I can agree with that. I think though having your feelings quished to pieces is what changes people and it's either first or second in me. Speaking as an ESFP I do get a sense of having hero or auxiliary function repressed or supressed because I believe that happened to me personally, not saying it did for sure, but it's what it feels like looking back. My playful nature and sense of right and wrong were completely squashed or warped by others and I believe warped my personality completely until I got a chance to really look at myself for the first time.



Elido said:


> People have typed naruto as an ENFP, and while that is kinda iffy for me, so far, I honestly can't think of something better. Ne hero seems to be right though: His endless randomness and that characteristic "Oh my gosh, it didn't work, I don't care, I am going to keep going for it! Rawr!" is very Se/Ne hero. See, Sasuke also does that, in a different way, with Ni hero. Having a Sensing or iNtuition function, in my experience, both give rise to that sort of borderline mindless dedication, that somehow ends up working. An INTP on the other hand, is a bit more Ti hero about it along with Ne, and it isn't as "Mindless." All of these have their pros and cons, of course, and none are inherently superior to the other. This is another reason I call Ichigo from bleach an ESTP: Regardless of someones inner Fi passion, that mindless, Se raging dedication and drive is a perceiving, not judging, function.


So if say Ichigo were ISTP with Ti first he might not be so ragingly dedicated?

PS: Just so you know I've taken most of this convo to PM since we got into things other than MBIT (yes that's right, I'm actually attempting not to derail! Everyone act shocked.......now! :blushing


----------



## Alppal

hey, did anyone here heard of Ergo Proxy?


----------



## MonieJ

Watched:
Sailor Moon
Pokemon
Digimon
Rurouni Kenshin
Yu Yu Hakasho
Code Geass
FMA
Darker Than Black
Card Captor
Trigun
Outlaw Star
and alot more lol 

Currently watchin
Bleach-subbed
Naruto-Subbed
FMA-Brohood-dubbed
and some others I haven't rlly got into yet lol

Oh and I'm ISTJ


----------



## 1987

I'm an ISTJ, and I've been into anime since I was a kid. :happy: I prefer to watch it subbed, partially because dubs tended to be horrendous back when I first got into anime (though I've heard they generally don't tend to be so bad these days) and partially because I just like to hear the original Japanese voices. Some of my favourites include:

Serial Experiments Lain
Bokurano
Grave of the Fireflies
Paranoia Agent
Neon Genesis Evangelion
Higurashi no Naku Koro ni
Chaos;Head
The Big O (particularly Season 2)
Elfen Lied
Excel Saga
Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei


----------



## Tad Cooper

Alppal said:


> hey, did anyone here heard of Ergo Proxy?


 Yes, but I havent had the pleasure of watching it  Is it good?


----------



## Pancakes72

Yeah I love me some anime, though I haven't been watching much since my main source used to be adult swim on Saturdays and I started working early Sunday mornings
My list:

*S-cry-ed: love it. Simple but has REAL fantastic fights, none of that crap from Bleach where they comment after EVERY ATTACK. At least not further into it lol
*Full Metal Alchemist: Duh, it's brilliantly psychological, philosophical, political, and is flipping amazing =D
*Dragonball: It's an old kid's show but it's pretty great none-the-less
*DBZ: Lot's of talking but it's a total cult classic xD
*Yu Yu Hakasho: Long series. Very much like DBZ except its not. But it's a pretty smart and entertaining show
*FLCL: It's six episodes. Yep. And it's worth watching. Its about: growing up, sex, guitars, robots, baseball and cats. Somehow.
*Paranoia Agent: Can be quite gruesome and disturbing. It's Satoshi Kon so it's complex and graphic but very entertaining. "Warning" - there is an episode about 3 people who try to commit suicide so yeah...
*Cowboy Bebop: If you haven't seen it, go watch it. One of the best out there imo
*Code Geass: Love it. It's clever, it's british and japanese, and it has giant robots and tons of random akward sexual innuendo's. No real nudity, but it's very easy to get the point  poor colin
*Avatar last Airbender: It's an adventure kids and adults alike can enjoy! =D seriously, it's awesome. Cutesy show, shows a wide range of emotions and such though.
*Shin Chan: Offensive, vulgar, and the constant refference to an ass. Yep. Great show. Funnier than hell and they even do a Star Wars parody XD
Bleach and Naruto: I thought they were cool in the beginning, then lost all interest. If nothing else to me they make great amv's =D

Hope my reviews helped!!


----------



## chickpeaax

it seems to convey emotion so well.


----------



## TickTalk

Ergo Proxy! The art is the same people who did witch hunter robin (Super smooth super nice) And the storyline is top notch. It's sci-fi crazy great.


----------



## Alppal

tine said:


> Yes, but I havent had the pleasure of watching it  Is it good?


yeah, i'd say it's a worth watching... complex, engrossing, filled with mistery, intricated in plot, envolving a few twisted philosophical arguments. you practically start with a bunch of puzzling questions which you hope to find an answer to, but end up being even more curious than you were at the beginning. 
however, i think it mostly appeals to people who love messing up with ideas or enjoy enquiring a little about the cohesion of world. it's not the usual type of anime, still i tought it was brilliant.

"Reality is the ruin of a fairytale


----------



## Tad Cooper

Alppal said:


> yeah, i'd say it's a worth watching... complex, engrossing, filled with mistery, intricated in plot, envolving a few twisted philosophical arguments. you practically start with a bunch of puzzling questions which you hope to find an answer to, but end up being even more curious than you were at the beginning.
> however, i think it mostly appeals to people who love messing up with ideas or enjoy enquiring a little about the cohesion of world. it's not the usual type of anime, still i tought it was brilliant.
> 
> "Reality is the ruin of a fairytale


 Thanks! i'll have to check it out  Is it online or do I need to buy it?


----------



## agentcheesecake

oh anime @[email protected]
i love it XD
I've watched soooo much but here's a list of my favorites!

Hetalia: Axis Powers (it's just too goofy and cute XD and the historical references crack me up and the fanart is always amazing <3 )
Fruits Basket (again, it's adorable. )
Ouran High School Host Club (sooooo funny XD )
Baccano (i love jaccuzi. he's adorable XD but the plot in this one is really cool and a tad bit psyco... it's interesting !!)
Big Windup (it's a baseball anime. wouldn't think i'd be interested in something sports related, but the characters were really... cute. again. I guess i'm just a sucker for cuteness. o~o )
Junjou Romantica (it's a yaoi. but it's a REALLY FUNNY yaoi XD)
Tsubasa Chronicles!! (Cool plot, cute stuff, funnies. a lot of good stuff XD )

I was also going to watch k-on because it looked pretty neat. Does anyone have an opinion on it?


----------



## Neon Knight

agentcheesecake said:


> Junjou Romantica (it's a yaoi. but it's a REALLY FUNNY yaoi XD)


You say that like it's a bad thing? 
Is season 2 the exact same as 1 as I've heard but 2 being uncut or something?


----------



## agentcheesecake

Haha well, don't wanna scare people off! I'm advertising to spread the Junjou love lol.
Season 2's pretty much the same I think. I haven't watched it in a while but they definately don't have anything explicit... as far as yaois go. 
@[email protected]
The only stuff I really remember from season 2 is terrorist stuff 
cuz stuff happens.
Ahhh Junjou~ your characters are just too damn adorable.


----------



## PrinceinExile

Bluebird said:


> would more Ns watch more anime than Ss


I know way more hardcore anime fans among S's than N's.


----------



## Neon Knight

agentcheesecake said:


> Haha well, don't wanna scare people off! I'm advertising to spread the Junjou love lol.
> Season 2's pretty much the same I think. I haven't watched it in a while but they definately don't have anything explicit... as far as yaois go.
> @[email protected]
> The only stuff I really remember from season 2 is terrorist stuff
> cuz stuff happens.
> Ahhh Junjou~ your characters are just too damn adorable.


That's cool, I'm not into the explicit stuff as far as yaoi with the odd exception of course. i had heard they were the same show but the 2nd was better somehow at least I don't have to go through 24 eps rather than 12 now and realize they're the same thing lol.


----------

